

Foxhole Radio - jacquesm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxhole_radio

======
kozak
I found kits for making such radios for sale at eBay:
[http://www.ebay.com/bhp/crystal-radio-kit](http://www.ebay.com/bhp/crystal-
radio-kit)

